# Saddle boil



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

I had one a few months ago and it was quite painfull but I did manage to carry on riding untill it went naturally, now on sat morning I noticed something rather disturbing but not where you would expect a boil, it was a lump inside my scrotum and it was very itchy, I was alarmed but didnt think it was serious and could wait till today and a visit to my GP, so yesterday it had grown to the size of a lafge grape and was solid, I was thinking it maybe a cyst but when my Dr had a look today he told me its definately a boil and gave me some antibiotics to clear it, but boy is it sore now he has had a play around with it, Has anyone else had a boil in this place and how long was it before you could get back on the saddle, I did try an evening ride yesterday but only managed a mile and had to turn around and stand up all the way home.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (24 Sep 2012)

That's my breakfast in the bin lol


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

Cheshire Celt said:


> That's my breakfast in the bin lol


 
 sorry


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2012)

Ouch sounds painful.


----------



## Melonfish (24 Sep 2012)

LANCE IT!

no, not had a boil or cyst before, good luck with it mind.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2012)

Melonfish said:


> LANCE IT!
> 
> no, not had a boil or cyst before, good luck with it mind.


Not supposed to, the antibiotics will work fine.


----------



## Berties (24 Sep 2012)

Hope it goes down quick!


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2012)

I've got a cyst on my undercarriage  (Dr called it Papilloma) had it a while now, but I thought I would show the doctor he sent me down to the hospital it is now going to be removed in early December.


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

The Dr has given me antibiotics to try and get rid of the thing, but I never thought a boil/cyst would make me feel this ropey, or that could be the antibiotics kicking in, had to come home from work as I just feel unwell and my plums are rather sore now


----------



## Red Light (24 Sep 2012)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a cyst on my undercarriage  (Dr called it Papilloma) had it a while now, but I thought I would show the doctor he sent me down to the hospital it is now going to be removed in early December.


 
A papilloma is a skin tag not a cyst (which is a capsule filled with fluid or puss).


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

So how do you get these cysts as I am a very clean person and take personal hygiene very seriously


----------



## guitarpete247 (24 Sep 2012)

This is a thread with no piccies I hope. And none to be coming either .


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

You aint having a look at my two veg, err three veg


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

I say plums but more like


----------



## User6179 (24 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> So how do you get these cysts as I am a very clean person and take personal hygiene very seriously


 
Bacteria causes it and i would suspect a hair has been pulled out or perhaps you shave your bits and the bacteria gets into the hair follicle.


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

Eddy said:


> Bacteria causes it and i would suspect a hair has been pulled out or perhaps you shave your bits and the bacteria gets into the hair follicle.


 
Shave me bits.........euch


----------



## citybabe (24 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> So how do you get these cysts as I am a very clean person and take personal hygiene very seriously


 
it could be something as simple as an ingrowing hair


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

I just hope it goes asap its quite painfull now


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Sep 2012)

numbnuts said:


> I've got a cyst on my undercarriage  *Dr called it Papilloma*


Ooo la di da, very posh!

I had a boil on my bum when I was younger, I just called it Bernard


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Ooo la di da, very posh!
> 
> I had a boil on my bum when I was younger, I just called it Bernard


 
For christs sake Smokey...........laughing hurts A LOT


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Sep 2012)

I've had what they call 'Jeeps bum' a few times, which is an infection from an ingrown hair roughy where your tail would be. I've broken bones that hurt less.


----------



## albion (24 Sep 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I had a boil on my bum when I was younger, I just called it Bernard


And what was wrong with Humpfry?


----------



## accountantpete (25 Sep 2012)

Louison Bobet famously suffered from boils - no prizes for guessing which "vital organs" were involved.

Bobet completed his hat-trick of successive wins in 1955, having that year won the Ronde van Vlaanderen and Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré.Bobet won the Tour but with a saddle boil that needed surgery. "His flesh was full of holes", said a report. "Dead tissue had to be removed to within several millimetres of vital organs"


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Sep 2012)

accountantpete said:


> Louison Bobet famously suffered from boils - no prizes for guessing which "vital organs" were involved.
> 
> Bobet completed his hat-trick of successive wins in 1955, having that year won the Ronde van Vlaanderen and Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré.Bobet won the Tour but with a saddle boil that needed surgery. "His flesh was full of holes", said a report. "Dead tissue had to be removed to within several millimetres of vital organs"


 
Reminds me of one of my experiences as a trainee nurse, one that I shall refrain from telling.


----------



## Dangermouse (25 Sep 2012)

Thanks for abstaining Andrew, ny bits are extremely sore now, in fact I have never fet pain this severe in all my life.........and I have had a compound fracture of the femur and fib/tib following a motorbike accident in 1980, I was fully concious and it didnt smart like me babies are now.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> Thanks for abstaining Andrew, ny bits are extremely sore now, in fact I have never fet pain this severe in all my life.........and I have had a compound fracture of the femur and fib/tib following a motorbike accident in 1980, I was fully concious and it didnt smart like me babies are now.



You have my full sympathy. When I had my 'jeeps bum' I went to the doctor and as I walked in he offered me a seat and I had to decline.


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Sep 2012)

Tried to go to work today but I dont think I could sit in a busy office for 8 hrs so was told to come home, anyway its coming to a head now so I reckon a nice hot bath will start versuvius off


----------



## Arsen Gere (26 Sep 2012)

Boots sell antibacteria hand stuff, the same as they use in hospitals to prevent infections being passed on. You can apply that before getting on your bike to reduce spots/boils/infections. Asda were doing two small bottles for £1 it does the job but smells a bit like harpic
BTW I smelled it on my hands, I am not that flexible. Now if I was that would be a different thread.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2012)

I think that antibac hand gel stuff (like in hosptials) is high in alcohol - you don't want that 'down below' anywhere !


----------



## Arsen Gere (26 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> Thanks for abstaining Andrew, ny bits are extremely sore now, in fact I have never fet pain this severe in all my life.


 
IMHO Anal Fissures are worse. You get the same pain except you know you are going to have to force crap through the wound and they can take months to heal.

If it is a boil then bursting it will help if you can take the pain. The problem is the skin on a cyclists sit bones is like the skin on a runners feet so it may need to be broken first. But beware some folks get impact injuries which look like boils but come to nothing so trying to burst it is a painful waste of time. The best thing for those is to GENTLY squeeze them frequently with your fingers with a rolling action to improve the blood supply so it repairs faster.

Your gonna need a good light and a mirror to see what is actually going on. The changing rooms in marks and spencers is not appropriate.

The good thing is you know it is going to get better in due course whether you do somethign or not. Good luck.


----------



## Arsen Gere (26 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> I think that antibac hand gel stuff (like in hosptials) is high in alcohol - you don't want that 'down below' anywhere !


 
HTFU Fossy . I've been using it for a long time with no problems and I don't need a red light on my bike.


----------



## Dangermouse (26 Sep 2012)

Well after a long red hot bath the bugger has finally burst, so after a good half hr squeezing the horrible stuff out a small dressing with neat TCP has been applied.....stingy but much better now, how long before I can don my lycra again guys.


----------



## Broughtonblue (26 Sep 2012)

i sympathise with you all. i had a long time off cycling with a 'perianal abscess' not pleasant till i went under the knife after many courses of anti biotics. no way could i cycle!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Sep 2012)

Broughtonblue said:


> i sympathise with you all. i had a long time off cycling with a 'perianal abscess' not pleasant till i went under the knife after many courses of anti biotics. no way could i cycle!



I think that's the jeeps bum the go had, the doctor called the hospital to get me booked in for the operation but the surgeon told him that Mondays are 'bad days for operations'. Glad I never found out what he meant.


----------



## kedab (27 Sep 2012)

brilliant thread - not on my bum or balls but once had what i think was an insect bite on the back of my leg which i squeezed in the bath when i found it...it turned the bath water red it bled so much after a long string of icky stuff had fired out at speed. it left a hole which is now a scar...it was grim


----------



## kedab (27 Sep 2012)

Dangermouse said:


> Shave me bits.........euch


 
it's called 'pubic topiary'


----------



## kedab (27 Sep 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> IMHO Anal Fissures are worse. You get the same pain except you know you are going to have to force crap through the wound and they can take months to heal.
> 
> If it is a boil then bursting it will help if you can take the pain. The problem is the skin on a cyclists sit bones is like the skin on a runners feet so it may need to be broken first. But beware some folks get impact injuries which look like boils but come to nothing so trying to burst it is a painful waste of time. The best thing for those is to GENTLY squeeze them frequently with your fingers with a rolling action to improve the blood supply so it repairs faster.
> 
> ...


 
haha! this is useful information


----------



## Dangermouse (27 Sep 2012)

Well me veg isnt aching anymore, the pain has completely dissapeared, I think a weekend ride is in order, its amazing how fast these things go once the actual sac of nasty stuff bursts, the firey heat has gone straight back to hell


----------



## mrandmrspoves (3 Oct 2012)

Amazing what people choose to share with a few thousand complete strangers! Shall start a new thread on penile length. .......but will make it short! ;-)


----------



## Oldspice (3 Oct 2012)

No Pics! (it's in the rules......honest)


----------

